# Βασίλης Αλεξάκης και Γιώργος Πανουσόπουλος (στο Κ)



## nickel (Dec 20, 2008)

Από τους διάλογους του Σωτήρη Κακίση στο «Κ» της κυριακάτικης Καθημερινής (14/12/2008, σελ. 78-82). Συζήτηση για την ελληνική γλώσσα με τον Βασίλη Αλεξάκη και τον Γιώργο Πανουσόπουλο. Τη συζήτηση σχολιάζει ο Γιάννης Χάρης στο μπλογκ του.





Συναντήθηκαν στη Δεξαμενή, εκεί όπου υπάρχει και η προτομή του Παπαδιαμάντη. Είπαν οι δυο τους ν’ αρχίσουν πάλι ένα διάλογο για τη γλώσσα, για τους λαούς και τις γλώσσες τους, να εκφράσουν μερικές ιδέες που τους απασχολούν. Για το πού βρίσκονται σήμερα τα πράγματα εδώ γύρω, για το αν η αρχαία υπόθεση της Ελληνικής έχει μέλλον και συνέχεια αντάξιά της στο μέλλον. 

Φίλοι από τα παλιά, ο Βασίλης Αλεξάκης ο πεζογράφος, ο συγγραφέας του πρόσφατου μπεστ σέλερ «Μ.Χ.», της «Μητρικής Γλώσσας» και των «Ξένων Λέξεων», κι ο Γιώργος Πανουσόπουλος, ο σκηνοθέτης της «Μανίας» και των «Απέναντι», ο σε διαρκές «Ταξίδι του Μέλιτος» με τα Ελληνικά και την Ιστορία, διαφωνούν εδώ συμφωνώντας για τις αξίες και τον τρόπο αυτής της επίμονης και πληγωμένης, ποιητικότατης όμως πάντα γλώσσας. 

*Ο σπουδαίος ομηριστής, βυζαντινoλόγoς αλλά και νεοελληνιστής Μανόλης Χατζηγιακουμής μού έλεγε προ ημερών πως όλη η υπόθεση της γλώσσας μας είναι ήχοι, τελικά. Καθαρά υπόθεση ήχου, παράδοση ήχων.*
ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ ΠΑΝΟΥΣΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ: Δεν αναφέρεται, δηλαδή, στον γραπτό λόγο, αλλά στον προφορικό ο Χατζηγιακουμής: στον «πολιτισμό του αυτιού», που λέει ο Μανιάτης.
ΒΑΣΙΛΗΣ ΑΛΕΞΑΚΗΣ: Τώρα, δεν ξέρω αν κανένας μας έχει ακούσει τόσο πολλές γλώσσες, ώστε να ισχυριζόμαστε ως Έλληνες τέτοια πράγματα ... 

*Μα, για όλες τις γλώσσες του κόσμου παρόμοια δεν πρέπει να είναι λίγο-πολύ τα πράγματα;* 
Β.Α.: Εγώ, βέβαια, ακούω συνέχεια τρομερά κομπλιμέντα για την Ελληνική από μας πιο πολύ τους ίδιους, με τον υπουργό Παιδείας να πρωτοστατεί μάλιστα, λες και είμαστε μοναδική περίπτωση στον πλανήτη ολόκληρο. Αυτό δηλώνει, κατά τη γνώμη μου, πλήρη άγνοια για το τι συνέβη πριν, για το τι συμβαίνει αλλού, για, για ... Αυτή η εθνικιστική έπαρση, που περνάει μέσα από ένα σωρό πράγματα και που πάνω στην οποία εγώ προσωπικά τρακάρω κάθε μέρα στην Αθήνα, είναι, τελικά, πολύ εξαντλητικό πράγμα.

*Τι εννοείτε;* 
Β.Α.: Εννοώ πως υπάρχουν πολλοί εδώ γύρω που δεν ξέρουν πως και τα Ελληνικά από άλλες γλώσσες προέρχονται, παλιότερες, που μιλούσαν ας πούμε στην Ουκρανία και όχι μόνο. 
Γ.Π.: Δεν πάει έτσι. Η εξήγηση που δίνεις δεν είναι καλή. Η ελληνική γλώσσα, κι ας μην το ξέρει ο κάθε υπουργός αυτό αλλά το ξέρω εγώ, θεωρείται ονοματοποιός γλώσσα. Δεν είναι η μοναδική, αλλά τα Αγγλικά και τα Γαλλικά π.χ. ονοματοποιοί γλώσσες δεν είναι. Τι να κάνουμε τώρα;
Β.Α.: Ωραία. Και δεν γίνεται κι αλλού αυτό;
Γ.Π.: Θα γίνεται, αλλά όχι στις νεότερες ευρωπαϊκές. Θα γίνεται στα Κινέζικα πιθανώς, σε άλλες γλώσσες με παρόμοια λειτουργία. Ο Πάoυντ τέλος πάντων, ο ποιητής, ο ειδικός οπωσδήποτε, έχει δηλώσει πως «αν δεν υπήρχαν τα Ελληνικά, θα ήμασταν μουγγοί». Η λέξη ενέργεια, θέλω να πω, για έναν Άγγλο είναι σημειολογική και τίποτα παραπάνω. Ένα σύμβολο, που να το εξηγήσει γλωσσικά, αν δεν καταφύγει στα Ελληνικά, του είναι αδύνατο.
Β.Α.: Πάντως, η έπαρση για οποιαδήποτε γλώσσα κατ’ εμέ δεν δικαιολογείται, γιατί καμία γλώσσα δεν είναι προϊόν ενός και μόνο λαού. Άρα δεν δικαιούται ο υπουργός να βγαίνει και να λέει διάφορα, κομπάζοντας για τα Ελληνικά. 
Γ.Π.: Δεν δικαιούται γιατί δεν τα ξέρει τα Ελληνικά, αυτό να το δεχτώ. Αλλά όλη αυτή η θεωρία περί ινδοευρωπαϊκής γλώσσας ένα παραμύθι φιλολογικό είναι, που οι Γάλλοι σου, Βασίλη, πολύ το αγαπήσαν. 
Β.Α.: Το όφελος της επιστήμης από τα Ελληνικά ποιος μπορεί να το αμφισβητήσει; Αλλά αν το πλασάρουμε συνέχεια αυτό το όφελος παντού, μειώνουμε, δεν το μειώνουμε; Τι λες;
Γ.Π.: Λέω, πες μου μιαν άλλη λέξη για τη λέξη δημοκρατία, μπορείς; Εγώ θυμάμαι ένα σίριαλ που κορόιδευε ο Άγγλος πρωθυπουργός τον Ιρλανδό πρωθυπουργό, που ζητούσε δημοκρατία για την Ιρλανδία, λέγοντάς του «Εσείς δεν έχετε καν λέξη για τη δημοκρατία, κύριε!». Ο Άγγλος την έβγαινε, δηλαδή, στον Ιρλανδό με ξένα κόλλυβα. Δεν σ’ αρέσει, λοιπόν, σ’ ενοχλεί, που η Ελληνική έχει δώσει όνομα σε τόσο πολλά πράγματα; 
Β.Α.: Επαναλαμβάνω: δεν την αμφισβητώ τη σημασία της ελληνικής γλώσσας. Για τη μοναδικότητά της δεν έχω πειστεί. Πόσω μάλλον από το «εμείς είμαστε και κανένας άλλος». Και για να επανέλθουμε και στα της αρχής ...

*Επιτέλους ... *
​


----------



## nickel (Dec 20, 2008)

Β.Α.: Βεβαίως και είναι μουσική η γλώσσα. Και από τις πέντε ή έξι χιλιάδες γλώσσες που μιλιούνται στον κόσμο σήμερα, το 5 τοις εκατό μόνο γράφονται. Τι άλλο, λοιπόν, να είναι η γλώσσα από μουσική; Μουσική εξαιρετική, Έτσι τη βρίσκω εγώ, όποια γλώσσα κι αν ακούσω. Με καλή, εννοείται, διάθεση, όχι όπως κάτι Αθηναίες στις στάσεις του λεωφορείου, που ξινίζουν τη μούρη τους μόλις ακούσουν Πολωνικά ή τίποτα Αφρικάνικα. 
Γ.Π.: Μα, βρε Βασίλη, οι Αθηναίοι ξινίζουν τη μούρη τους και Λαρισαίικα ακούγοντας και Πατρινά και Κρητικά και Κυπριακά, ακόμα και Κερκυραίικα ... 

*Έλα όμως που από τον Όμηρο στον Παπαδιαμάντη, υπάρχει τρομερή κοινότητα ήχων και τρόπων, εντυπωσιακή ομοιογένεια γλωσσικής ροής.*
Β.Α.: Σ’ αυτό συμφωνώ, Και θα μπορούσαμε να προχωρήσουμε και πιο πέρα από τον Παπαδιαμάντη. Γιατί να σταματάμε στον Παπαδιαμάντη; Να φτάσουμε στο μυθιστόρημα. Στον Ταχτσή, αν θέλετε. 
Γ.Π.: Ο Παπαδιαμάντης όμως είναι ένα καλό παράδειγμα για να κάνουμε το διαχωρισμό που εμένα μ’ ενδιαφέρει του γραπτού από τον προφορικό λόγο. Επειδή έχει δύο γραφές, άλλη γλώσσα για τις περιγραφές κι άλλη για τους διαλόγους: τέχνη και τεχνική για τις μεν, αυθεντικότητα και αμεσότητα για τους δε. 
Β.Α.: Θέτοντας έτσι και το θέμα καθαρεύουσα - δημοτική. Η γλώσσα που μιλιέται και η γλώσσα η λόγια, η ποιητική. Πολύ, πάρα πολύ καλό παράδειγμα αυτό. 
Γ.Π.: Κρατούσε δηλαδή ένα φανταστικό μαγνητόφωνο ο Παπαδιαμάντης στα καφενεία και τα ξεπατίκωνε όλα ακριβώς και στο δικό του μέρος έκανε ό,τι ήθελε, τράβαγε για το ... υπερπέραν! 
Β.Α.: Αυτό το ’κανε κι ο Καβάφης, ο πλέον λόγιος των λογίων. Κρυφάκουγε στις πόρτες, λένε, για να μάθει πώς ακριβώς μιλούσαν οι άνθρωποι μεταξύ τους. Έστηνε αυτί ο Καβάφης! Κι εγώ τον καταλαβαίνω όσο δεν φαντάζεστε: γιατί, όταν πρωτοπήγα στη Γαλλία, το πρώτο πράγμα που αγόρασα ήταν ένα μαγνητόφωνο, το μικρότερο της εποχής, και ηχογραφούσα στη ζούλα, στο ταχυδρομείο, στη λαϊκή, στα καφέ, τις συνομιλίες που μπορούσα των καθημερινών ανθρώπων.

*Πριν από αρκετά χρόνια σ’ ένα συνέδριο για τη γλώσσα στον Μίλωνα στη Νέα Σμύρνη, ο Διονύσης Σαββόπουλος είχε την ιδέα να ηχογραφήσουμε τυχαίες ομιλίες από το δρόμο και να τις αναπαράγουμε σε πολύ αργή ταχύτητα μετά: συνειδητοποιήσαμε τότε πως οι άνθρωποι έλεγαν υποδειγματικά ακόμα τις βραχείες και τις μακρές συλλαβές! Και μια κι αναφέρατε και τον Ταχτσή, 75 μόνο γενιές είχε υπολογίσει πως απέχουμε από την αρχαία Ελλάδα, σε φάλαγγα κατ’ άνδρα .*
Β.Α.: Μάλιστα. Υπάρχει όμως κι ένα πρόβλημα συντηρητικότητας της Ελληνικής πια. Η οποία έχει το θετικό της συνεχιζόμενης επαφής με την Ιστορία μας, αλλά μας δυσκολεύει στην πρόοδο. Κι εδώ έχει παίξει μεγάλο ρόλο η Εκκλησία, στο να μένει η γλώσσα μας κάπως στάσιμη. Κι αυτή η στασιμότητα φοβάμαι εγώ πως οδηγεί κατά καιρούς και σε πολιτική και κοινωνική στασιμότητα. Θυμάμαι προχείρως τώρα πόσο προσπάθησαν να συγκρατήσουν οι Συνταγματάρχες την ελευθερία της έκφρασης και πως, μόλις κατέρρευσε η Χούντα, είχαμε μια τόσο μεγάλη γλωσσική άνθηση. Εγώ, που γύρισα από το Παρίσι ένα χρόνο μετά, άκουγα στις κουβέντες στα καφενεία άπειρες νέες λέξεις. Εν αις και το περίφημο ... βλήμα, που δεν μπορούσα να καταλάβω τι σήμαινε.
Γ.Π.: Τότε οι εφημερίδες μόνο έγραφαν μια καθαρεύουσα κάπως αναγκαστική, ο κόσμος όμως συνέχιζε κανονικά να πηγαίνει τα Ελληνικά παρακάτω. Δεν νομίζω πως η γλώσσα είχε ποτέ σχέση με την πολιτική. 
Β.Α.: Πώς δεν έχει; Η γλώσσα της Εστίας που είναι δεξιά και υπήρξε και κατά διαστήματα και ακροδεξιά εφημερίδα δεν είναι πιο καθαρεύουσα από τις γλώσσες όλων των άλλων εφημερίδων; 
Γ.Π.: Μα από το 1850, ’60, που καθιερώθηκε και επίσημα η καθαρεύουσα, μέχρι τη δεκαετία του 1970 που καταργήθηκε κι επίσημα, θα ’πρεπε να έχει επιδράσει δραματικά την εξέλιξη της Ελληνικής, δεν θα ’πρεπε; Ε, δεν την επηρέασε. Μίλησε ποτέ κανείς καθαρεύουσα; Μόνο σε τίποτα υπηρεσίες αναγκαστικά και σε δικηγορικά γραφεία ίσως και δικαστήρια. Η γλώσσα τραβάει απτόητη το δικό της δρόμο. Κι εμένα προσωπικά μου κάνει εντύπωση το πόσο γρήγορα ανανεώνεται η γλώσσα.
Β.Α.: Έτσι είναι κι εγώ χαίρομαι που εξελίσσεται η γλώσσα συνέχεια. Αλλά, πότε πότε, της βάζουν φρένο. Η Εκκλησία, το είπαμε, είναι το ένα φρένο και τα ακροδεξιά καθεστώτα οπωσδήποτε το άλλο. Όλες οι γλώσσες του κόσμου, πάντως, κατά τη γνώμη μου, είναι από μόνες τους ανοιχτές σε κάθε διάλογο, εσωτερικό ή και διεθνή. Οι γλώσσες προϊόντα διαλόγου είναι, το είπαμε και στην αρχή αυτό. Ξέρετε εσείς καμία γλώσσα να μην είναι υπέρ του διαλόγου; Οι γλώσσες είναι αθώες, οι πολιτικές και οι άνθρωποι τις εχθρεύονται και τις βιάζουν συχνά. Κι αν σήμερα π.χ. οικονομικοί και εμπορικοί και λόγοι παγκοσμιοποίησης επιβάλλουν παντού τα Αγγλικά, τα ίδια τα Αγγλικά σε τίποτα δεν φταίνε. Θύμα είναι και η Αγγλική αυτής της πολιτικής. Γιατί να γράφει κανείς π.χ. σε μια γλώσσα η οποία από την υπερβολική της χρήση έχει καταντήσει υποτυπώδης; Δεν θα ήθελα να ήμουν τώρα Άγγλος συγγραφέας. Τι ποίηση να βγει πω μέσα απ’ όλη αυτή τη φθορά;

*Μεγάλη, ξαφνικά, γι’ αυτόν ακριβώς το λόγο, λέω εγώ! *
Γ.Π.: Το ίδιο πρόβλημα δεν είχαν και τα Ελληνικά την Ελληνιστική Εποχή, που ήταν γλώσσα παγκόσμια; Δεν ξέπεσε σε βαρβαρική σχεδόν, λόγω της ανάγκης να μιλιέται από τόσους ξένους λαούς; Και τώρα το ίδιο γίνεται με τα Αγγλικά περίπου: μιλάμε για μια γλώσσα με διακόσιες όλες κι όλες λέξεις ευρείας χρήσης.

*Και η ... μητρική μας γλώσσα, κύριε Αλεξάκη;*
Β.Α.: Κατ’ αρχήν, μελετώντας μια καινούργια γλώσσα, μαθαίνεις καλύτερα τη δικιά σου. Εγώ π.χ. μαθαίνοντας μια αφρικανική γλώσσα, δεν απομακρύνθηκα ούτε από τα Ελληνικά, ούτε από τα Γαλλικά. Παρεμπιπτόντως, στα Σάνγκo υπάρχει μόνο μία ελληνική λέξη: η λέξη πολιτική ... Αλλά καθόλου δεν σημαίνει το επάγγελμα του πολιτικού: σημαίνει την απάτη, τον απατεώνα ... 
Γ.Π.: Πολιτική, πολιτικάντης, απατεώνας, απάτη. 
Β.Α.: Εκκινώντας προφανώς από τους Γάλλους τους αποικιοκράτες, που έβλεπαν οι άνθρωποι.

*Και το σινεμά, κύριε Πανουσόπουλε, ισχύει πάντα αυτό που έχετε δηλώσει πως «είναι η τέχνη για τους αναλφάβητους»;*
Γ.Π.: Βέβαια. Γι’ αυτό, άλλωστε, πέτυχε και τόσο πολύ ο κινηματογράφος παγκοσμίως. Άλλωστε, ο πραγματικός ο κινηματογράφος, ο αρχικός, ήταν βουβός, δεν ήταν;
Β.Α.: Στην εγκυκλοπαίδεια μάλιστα του Ελευθερουδάκη του 1936 που έχω, προαναγγέλλεται το τέλος του κινηματογράφου, επειδή είχε γίνει πια ... ομιλών! 
Γ.Π.: Και πράγματι χάθηκε ένα μεγάλο μέρος της τέχνης του κινηματογράφου με το τέλος του βωβού. Κι αν δεν είχε προηγηθεί ο βωβός κινηματογράφος, η τέχνη του μοντάζ μπορεί και να μην είχε εφευρεθεί καν.

*Το σινεμά δεν πέθανε, λοιπόν. Οι γλώσσες πεθαίνουν όμως σαν ... χώρες, κατά το γνωστό νεοελληνικό κείμενο;* 
Β.Α.: Πεθαίνουν οι γλώσσες, βέβαια. Κι αυτό είναι ένα από τα μεγάλα δράματα της εποχής μας: που πεθαίνουν κάθε χρόνο, δεν ξέρω πόσες, γλώσσες. 
Γ.Π.: Εδώ έχουν πεθάνει κατά την Ιστορία γλώσσες μεγάλων λαών: τα Αιγυπτιακά, τα Σουμεριακά ... 
Β.Α.: Και τα Λατινικά ακόμα γλώσσα νεκρή δεν είναι πια; Μπορεί να 
έδωσαν απογόνους τα Λατινικά, αλλά κανένας, βέβαια, δεν τα μιλάει πια. 
Γ.Π.: Εκεί λειτούργησε η Εκκλησία τους σωστά: τα κράτησε τα Λατινικά και εν συνεχεία μπόλιασε όλες τις γλώσσες τις διαδόχους της.
Β.Α.: Το τραγικό είναι πως ο σημερινός ετήσιος θάνατος τόσων γλωσσών περνάει γενικά απαρατήρητος. Και φωνάζουν όλοι για τους Ταλιμπάν που ανατίναξαν τα αγάλματα του Βούδα, αλλά το κύριο δημιούργημα του κάθε λαού είναι η γλώσσα του. Όλη του η ευαισθησία, η τέχνη, η ποίησή του, η φιλοσοφία του, στη γλώσσα του μέσα ενυπάρχει. Και η Γαλλία προσπάθησε συστηματικά εδώ κι έναν αιώνα να «σκοτώσει» όλες τις άλλες γλώσσες που μιλιούνταν στο εσωτερικό της, εκτός από τα Γαλλικά ...
Γ.Π.: Κι άμα χάσει ένας λαός τη γλώσσα του χάνεται κι αυτός,άραγε; 
Β.Α.: Οπωσδήποτε, αυτός ο λαός χάνει ό,τι καλύτερο έχει. Αυτό νομίζω εγώ. 

*Και κινδυνεύουν και τα Ελληνικά; Επειδή είμαστε πια λίγοι, αλαζόνες, επιπόλαιοι; *
Β.Α.: Εγώ δεν πιστεύω πως μπορούν ποτέ να χαθούν τα Ελληνικά, παρ’ όλα τα πολλά μας, από καταβολής κόσμου, ως λαού αρνητικά. Εσύ, Γιώργο, τι πιστεύεις; 
Γ.Π.: Εγώ αισθάνομαι πως τα Ελληνικά παραμένουν ένα τεράστιο μηχάνημα, σαν δορυφόρος πολύπλοκος, σαν διαστημικός σταθμός, που τον διαχειρίζονται όμως και παιδιά του νηπιαγωγείου. Που δεν καταλαβαίνουν σχεδόν τίποτα. Εμείς μπροστά στη γλώσσα μας είμαστε πάρα, μα πάρα πολύ μικροί. Και δεν μπορούμε, δυστυχώς, ούτε να τη φτιάξουμε, αλλά δεν μπορούμε, ευτυχώς, ούτε να την καταστρέψουμε.​


----------



## Costas (Dec 20, 2008)

Ποιο είναι το Query σε αυτό το νήμα;


----------



## nickel (Dec 20, 2008)

Costas said:


> Ποιο είναι το Query σε αυτό το νήμα;


Το Query είναι: μα σε ποιο φόρουμ χώνουμε τελικά τις συνεντεύξεις; Αλλά μπορούμε να σοφιστούμε κι άλλα. Ας πούμε, είναι πολύ σοβαρό ψεγάδι της ελληνικής που δεν ξέρουμε την ετυμολογία του _διθύραμβου_; Ή: Πού ακριβώς αντλούν επιχειρήματα του είδους «μιλάμε για μια γλώσσα με διακόσιες όλες κι όλες λέξεις ευρείας χρήσης»;


----------



## Costas (Dec 20, 2008)

Μήπως η συνέντευξη αυτή ανήκει στο νήμα για τους Μύθους για την Ελληνική Γλώσσα; (που το ψάχνω και δεν το βρίσκω);


----------



## panadeli (Dec 20, 2008)

Τελικά δεν ξέρω τι με ενοχλεί περισσότερο. 
Η έπαρση με την οποία χαρακτηρίζονται τα αγγλικά "υποτυπώδης γλώσσα" με "διακόσιες όλες κι όλες λέξεις ευρείας χρήσης" (και ο κομπλεξισμός που κρύβεται πίσω από τέτοιου είδους τοποθετήσεις) ή η ευκολία με την οποία ένας σκηνοθέτης (της κακιάς ώρας θα ήθελα πολύ να προσθέσω, αλλά δυστυχώς δεν έχω δει καμία ταινία του για να έχω άποψη) χαρακτηρίζει μια κυρίαρχη επιστημονική θεωρία "φιλολογικό παραμύθι", χωρίς ο ίδιος να νιώθει την ανάγκη να εκθέσει κανένα επιχείρημα, χωρίς να ψελλίζεται ο παραμικρός αντίλογος από τον συνομιλητή του ή τον δημοσιογράφο που παίρνει τη συνέντευξη, χωρίς καν να του ζητηθούν διευκρινήσεις, λες και πρόκεται για αυταπόδεικτη αλήθεια.


----------



## Palavra (Dec 22, 2008)

Αντάξιο του Hellenic Quest:



> Η ελληνική γλώσσα, κι ας μην το ξέρει ο κάθε υπουργός αυτό αλλά το ξέρω εγώ, θεωρείται ονοματοποιός γλώσσα. Δεν είναι η μοναδική, αλλά τα Αγγλικά και τα Γαλλικά π.χ. ονοματοποιοί γλώσσες δεν είναι.



Ο Αλεξάκης, ευτυχώς, τέτοια δε βλέπω να λέει.


----------



## Costas (Jan 7, 2009)

Ιδού μια συνέντευξη του Αλεξάκη στα γαλλικά, όπου μιλάει για το βιβλίο του "μ.Χ."


----------

